# Masonic Food for Thought



## acjohnson53 (Mar 13, 2016)

_Not only does Brotherly Love "cement us" together as a group, its very concept reminds us of our true relationship to God our Creator and to human kind as brothers and sisters. The relief we offer is not just that found in our charitable donations, but also when we try to lighten the burden of human suffering by our own correct living. Our Truth is not the truth of any particular dogma or creed but that which underlies all dogmas and all creeds: God is our Creator and we are all God's Children. Let us try to live so that this truth, at least, is Self Evident..

SMIB
Bro Albert C Johnson
Philomathean Lodge #2
MWPHGLCA
Sacramento, California_


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 14, 2016)

Well stated Brother


----------

